# YouTube New Browser Requirements;Alternative?



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Been trying to show you guys my new Frontier Set I picked up at local train show. Have movie clip all made but YouTube will not accept. I suspect it is because I'm still using Vista and Explorer9 (Highest Browser that Vista will take). I not about to change my "system" just for YouTube. Anybody else in the same boat like me?? Any alternative??:dunno: Please comment.
Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try Firefox if you have a browser issue, the current version will run on Vista and I upload to YouTube with Firefox all the time.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn> Thanks:appl: for the advice; will try Firefox. Larry 

Here are couple of still pictures of my Frontier Set.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks to gunerunnerjohn:appl: we got back on to YouTube: Here it is: 

https://youtu.be/dzy8lKDdyZc


Comments always welcome. Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice set and pictures. 
I use Firefox, but on Windows 7. I much prefer it to IE.


----------

